# Cablevision - New Firmware



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Interesting...

I am on Cablevision showing a new OS version on my Roamio PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1101, with a build date of Jun 6, 2013 (believe my former build date was sometime in 2009). Also, Boot Time and Current Time are showing as "Waiting for Update..."

Other TiVo (Prewmiere XL4) with the same Firmware, but shows current date/time, with a boot time of 9/27/13...

How do I get past the "waiting for update"?


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Lrscpa said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I am on Cablevision showing a new OS version on my Roamio PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1101, with a build date of Jun 6, 2013 (believe my former build date was sometime in 2009). Also, Boot Time and Current Time are showing as "Waiting for Update..."
> 
> ...


Why do some Cablevision customers get a Cisco card while others of us have to use the crap NDS card. Wouldn't they just use the same all around? I was told that I cannot even get a Cisco card in my Cablevision area.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Lrscpa said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I am on Cablevision showing a new OS version on my Roamio PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1101, with a build date of Jun 6, 2013 (believe my former build date was sometime in 2009). Also, Boot Time and Current Time are showing as "Waiting for Update..."
> 
> ...


Try rebooting the TiVo. (help >> reboot)

You should now be able to run 6 tuners (if you have a plus/pro).

Lrscpa, did you speak to anyone at cablevision or email margret @ tivo to request the updated firmware? If you didn't, then this is good news because it must be getting a general rollout them


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

NJguy said:


> Why do some Cablevision customers get a Cisco card while others of us have to use the crap NDS card. Wouldn't they just use the same all around? I was told that I cannot even get a Cisco card in my Cablevision area.


It has to do with how your network was built/what hardware is at the other end. Same reason why some places have moto and some cisco/sa.

Who told you you couldn't get a cisco card? If you haven't done so already, try going to your local "optimum store" and see if you can get a cisco card. Most of the people I've dealt with at CV are clueless.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

AdamNJ said:


> It has to do with how your network was built/what hardware is at the other end. Same reason why some places have moto and some cisco/sa.
> 
> Who told you you couldn't get a cisco card? If you haven't done so already, try going to your local "optimum store" and see if you can get a cisco card. Most of the people I've dealt with at CV are clueless.


Thanks AdamNJ. I did go to the local store....twice. Only able to get an NDS card. Maybe a 3rd try will be a charm but they told me that is the ONLY card they have. Must be for the reason you said, with regard to network build and hardware. Seems funny though since we get every channel that every other Cablevision customer gets and I get the Ultra 110 internet service. Just don't get why the only card they would have is an NDS card.

On a good note, Tivo has been wonderful about this and is working with me (and maybe some others) on this NDS card issue. I've also put in a complaint to the FCC but haven't heard a thing about that yet.


----------



## hanlan (Sep 26, 2013)

Another way to get the Cisco card is to go a "store" outside of your area, and they will usually have the Cisco card. Like I'm on the Oakland system, but went to store in Randolph (Morris system) and got my cisco card.


----------



## sanyewest (Sep 29, 2013)

wow i got my plus oct 2 n all was good tell today now i can only rec 4 show at a time call cablevision n oh we dont do fw update so i email Margret at tivo mybe that well help


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

hanlan said:


> Another way to get the Cisco card is to go a "store" outside of your area, and they will usually have the Cisco card. Like I'm on the Oakland system, but went to store in Randolph (Morris system) and got my cisco card.


I went to store in Oakland but they went to give me an NDS card. I told them I wanted a Cisco Card and they said NDS is only card my system supports so no luck there. I said thanks but no thanks and left.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

hanlan said:


> Another way to get the Cisco card is to go a "store" outside of your area, and they will usually have the Cisco card. Like I'm on the Oakland system, but went to store in Randolph (Morris system) and got my cisco card.





NJguy said:


> I went to store in Oakland but they went to give me an NDS card. I told them I wanted a Cisco Card and they said NDS is only card my system supports so no luck there. I said thanks but no thanks and left.


I think you "did it wrong" 

Based on Hanlan's post I would say that Oakland is an NDS area. So he went to Randolph to get a cisco card. So if you want a cisco card, don't go to Oakland, go to Randolph.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

So is this new firmware update only for Cisco markets? Looking at the lower end roamio with 6 tuners. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

johnner1999 said:


> So is this new firmware update only for Cisco markets? Looking at the lower end roamio with 6 tuners. Thanks


I assume you mean that u are looking at the plus, because the roamio basic ($200) is only 4. There is a new and good firmware for the sa/cisco cards, 1.5.3.1101. I have no idea if it is generally available/auto pushed to all cisco cards on the network, since the OP never responded to my question. NDS cards use different software and supposedly CV is trying to work on that too.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

AdamNJ said:


> I assume you mean that u are looking at the plus, because the roamio basic ($200) is only 4. There is a new and good firmware for the sa/cisco cards, 1.5.3.1101. I have no idea if it is generally available/auto pushed to all cisco cards on the network, since the OP never responded to my question. NDS cards use different software and supposedly CV is trying to work on that too.


Correct the Pro...

I can't recall but I think my area uses or used SA aka Cisco cards. I'm with DirecTV currently...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

hanlan said:


> Another way to get the Cisco card is to go a "store" outside of your area, and they will usually have the Cisco card. Like I'm on the Oakland system, but went to store in Randolph (Morris system) and got my cisco card.


Doesn't Oakland use Cisco Cards? I was under the impression they do. I went to Oakland (outside of my NDS area) and they tried to give me an NDS card and told me that was the only card that worked with my Cablevision system.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I went to Randolph and got a Cisco card. They could not get it to work with my account and finally said it was because I could only use an NDS card in my area. Soooo back to square one and the issue of having only 4 tuners! Ugh!


----------



## hanlan (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel for you NJguy.. After I got my cisco card, it updated itself. I called in to get it paired which went incredibly easy. But I got the v58 error, sent margaret an email...I got the new update, and all is well. I got lucky I guess.


----------



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

NJguy said:


> I went to Randolph and got a Cisco card. They could not get it to work with my account and finally said it was because I could only use an NDS card in my area. Soooo back to square one and the issue of having only 4 tuners! Ugh!


NJGuy - I had a similar experience. I called Cablevision to see if I could pick up a Cisco card in Randolph NJ and was told "yes". I took my NDS card to the Randolph office. They told me that my area is NDS only so I couldn't get the Cisco card . I let them swap out my NDS card - went from an older one to an 11 month old card (12/12)...Brought it home and called Cablevision to bind and was told the card was bad. No TV Friday night until Monday when I got another new NDS card. Brought it home and hooked it up. Called Cablevision to bind the card to the Tivo....and I only get a very limited set of channels. Cablevision tells me they need to send a tech to my house (which is nonsense). Overnight, the card magically started working properly.

I've set my box to use only 4 tuners. I'm angry that I need to do that as I've already run into a "no tuner available" on my mini (3 shows recording and primary TV I guess still had a tuner locked up even though it wasn't turned on.). I don't expect Cablevision to work hard to come up with a solution.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

TivoQueensDad - It's not ideal is it! I see you have a pro and mini with lifetime. I've yet to pay for my lifetime. It is so frustrating this would happen and it seems Tivo and Cablevision are just letting it go as not that big a deal.


----------

